# Tough night at the archery club tonight



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Robin hoods aren't that much fun.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Dang you need to unpractice .


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> Robin hoods aren't that much fun.
> View attachment 309156
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Expensive outing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

They are only cool the first time you do it. After that it’s just $$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Compound or crossbow? 
<----<<<


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Naw, it's a tribute to accuracy.....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Compound or crossbow?
> <----<<<


It is a compound bow archery league. Do they have crossbow leagues? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

i would say , your done with single spot


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

michael marrs said:


> i would say , your done with single spot


Yeah except the way we shoot at the club with the paper targets almost forces 5 shots at a single spot from 20 yards.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another good argument for sticking with aluminum.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Steve, do you hunt with the compound?
<----<<<


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Steve, do you hunt with the compound?
> <----<<<


Very rarely, when the weather is just right. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Very rarely, when the weather is just right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ok got to ask, what does weather have to do with it?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

stickbow shooter said:


> Ok got to ask, what does weather have to do with it?


Don't like pulling the bow back when it is very cold or very quiet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

stickbow shooter said:


> Ok got to ask, what does weather have to do with it?


Don't like pulling the bow back when it is very cold or very quiet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It can be quite challenging lol. Sometimes get it back and they are gone. Especially in late season.


----------

